# FN key always on



## GoFigureItOut (Sep 24, 2015)

A friend of mine daughter has an Asus Transform book that I'm interested in buying. There's only one problem: the FN key is always active. Pressing the key does not turn it off. I went into to BIOS to see if it can be disabled in the but there's no option. Is there a way to disable the key from Windows? Like a registry hack or something? It's something that I want, but the FN key is driving me crazy!


----------



## RCoon (Sep 24, 2015)

There's usually something in the BIOS, it may not be labelled clearly. We have a tonne of laptops with the same problem, and we usually find it in pretty stupid places.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 24, 2015)

RCoon said:


> There's usually something in the BIOS, it may not be labelled clearly. We have a tonne of laptops with the same problem, and we usually find it in pretty stupid places.



Yeh, some manufactors ain't the smartest labeling the FN key features in the bios.

For my Lenovo Thinkpad E540 i can hit FN+ESC and i can have my F-keys back with a small light in FN to show that it's FNLK.


----------



## 5DVX0130 (Sep 24, 2015)

If you press “Num Lock" (might also be labeled "Num Lk”) (I’ve also seen it labeled “Pad Lock” for numeric _Pad_) it turns on the blue keys, and _inverts_ the meaning of the “Fn” key – it’s a way to use that embedded numeric keypad without having to hold down the “Fn” key the entire time. To fix it, just find and press the “Num Lock” or “Pad Lock” key again. (Note, sometimes these keys are themselves “Fn” keys, so you may, or may not, need to also hold down the “Fn” key to get the right function.) Often there is an indicator light associated with the setting.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 24, 2015)

Are you sure it is not a mechanical issue with the key's switch?

Check also the notebook's "Accessibility" features. These make the Fn key a "sticky" key so folks with disabilities don't have to press the Fn key and another key simultaneously. This may be in the BIOS but it may also be in notebook's own software that loads at boot. And the OS itself will have some "accessibility" functions. On my Toshiba, the default is for the "Sticky Fn" key to automatically unstick after a couple seconds but there is an option in the menu to disable the automatic unstick feature - meaning it stays "pressed" indefinitely.

Last, if this notebook's OS has been updated, you might check the notebook's webpage for driver updates.


----------



## GoFigureItOut (Sep 24, 2015)

I checked the BIOS and it is very sparse. I also disabled all ASUS program and services from loading at boot and the problem persist. I'll check with the accessibility feature and report back when I pick it up again.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 25, 2015)

probably need a new keyboard


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 25, 2015)

I dunno if this can help: http://www.transformerforums.com/fo...docked-keyboard-seems-have-locked-fn-key.html


----------



## GoFigureItOut (Sep 25, 2015)

FN + Num lock! I used the accessibility option in Windows 8 and turned on an option that made a beep when certain buttons were pressed


----------



## Drone (Sep 25, 2015)

Fn key got absolutely nothing to do with BIOS.

It just requires some bizarre combination. One of this should do the trick:

fn + scrl
fn+ num
fn + F11
fn + F8


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 25, 2015)

Drone said:


> Fn key got absolutely nothing to do with BIOS.


To clarify, I was saying "Accessibility" features maybe be controlled via the BIOS, not the Fn keys. And one of the Accessibility features makes the keys "sticky". This allows folks with some disabilities to press, for example, the Ctrl key, then the Alt key, and then Del in sequence instead of all at once. Same with the Fn key. The sticky feature would let you first press the Fn key, and then the F9 key (for example) and not Fn + F9 at the same time to enable/disable whatever Fn + F9 does with that notebook (it is the touchpad on my Toshiba).


----------

